# FA: United 3 - Gamers United



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 9, 2009)

The FA:U con thread looked dead so I posted this here...

Despte FA being back up and running I'm still having trouble going to this con's site. Is anyone else having this problem?

Anyways, FAU3 is a convention in New Jersey and will be in Mount Laurel Township on May 28 to 30, 2010 in a nicer hotel than past years. Prereg starts soon but because I haven't been to the official site I don't have any more info on this.

If I go it'll be my first furry con! Yay! But this is only if I can hitch a ride. If anyone is planning on going to FAU3 and lives near or will be passing through Philadelphia, PA on the way to the con let me know if you'd be willing to car pool. I'd help pay for gas of course :mrgreen:


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

lol I had a post for a ride from Columbus, OH, but taking into account that I haven't heard anything yet (even though I posted it last night), I'm thinking that I might drive, and pick people up instead of getting a ride...if i do get an offer for a ride, i might just take that though....i'll keep you posted


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 9, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> lol I had a post for a ride from Columbus, OH, but taking into account that I haven't heard anything yet (even though I posted it last night), I'm thinking that I might drive, and pick people up instead of getting a ride...if i do get an offer for a ride, i might just take that though....i'll keep you posted


 Oh, wow you're far away! Cool, sounds like a plan :mrgreen:


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

meh what's a state and a half drive? 5-6 hours maybe? i've only been farther west than pittsburgh once and i can't use that time since the bus broke down half way to new york XD


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 9, 2009)

The bus broke down? That really sucks, haha.


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

meh i was on the bus with a bunch of fellow band nerds watching either spaceballs, or some other mel brooks movie...maybe blazing saddles? meh i forget...it was my senior year of high school and i was out of class for 5 thursdays/fridays in a row because of band/senior trip/all hell breaking loose...good times :3


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol, sounds like a lot o' fun!


----------

